# Nothing Negative!



## Lisa B (Feb 7, 2008)

YET more new stuff:








Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 7, 2008)

bit small to see detail, but i like the idea! And it looks way better than red hearts I think!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 7, 2008)

I think its great


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 7, 2008)

i feel kinda silly asking this question, but is that a two paintings that you took a picture of and then framed during PP?

i dont think that question came out right....

i really like it though.


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 8, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i feel kinda silly asking this question, but is that a two paintings that you took a picture of and then framed during PP?
> 
> i dont think that question came out right....
> 
> i really like it though.



Yeh, It is indeed a set of 2 paintings. They are resting on my fireplace - i took the picture and then framed it with the pink to tidy it up a little bit.


----------

